# new bow......maybe???



## mikea5232 (Aug 27, 2008)

I have an 07 diamond rapture its a 60-70# bow but its a lightweight bow and its a good shooter. it only goes down to a 26" draw tho.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I don't know how old the bow is. I had to look it up, and it looks kind of old (early 2000s, maybe). If it is that old, I would get a new one, at this point. Bows do wear out, and even the cheap bows now are often as good or better then the old bows. In my honest opinion.

I had an 07 Browning Rage as my first bow for about a year. The heighest Vegas score that I was able to get from it was a 277. By Guardian will get me in the 296 area, and those 4 points are my fault, not the bow. What I am saying, is that Brownings will only take you so far. 

Good luck, and good shooting!


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

If i was you i would get a new bow.
The PSE is a great shooter and fast. I would suggest it if you aren't shooting Indoor. If you are shooting indoors i would suggest the Hoyt.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

mikea5232 said:


> I have an 07 diamond rapture its a 60-70# bow but its a lightweight bow and its a good shooter. it only goes down to a 26" draw tho.


I used to have a that same bow 40-50 lbs last year. It was a good bow, I killed 2 deer with it.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

HoYtShOoTeR76 said:


> The PSE is a great shooter and fast. I would suggest it if you aren't shooting Indoor. If you are shooting indoors i would suggest the Hoyt.


Any particular PSE ? or are they all good 

IMO your opinion is the only one which matters (which kinda makes what im gonna say irrelevant lol), so i suggest getting down to a pro shop and trying out as many bows as possible, then make your decision.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

BIGBC said:


> IMO your opinion is the only one which matters (which kinda makes what im gonna say irrelevant lol), so i suggest getting down to a pro shop and trying out as many bows as possible, then make your decision.


+1, but if I were you (which I'm not), i would go and get a Mathews, theres some on archery talk that are selling for a great deal!


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

BIGBC said:


> Any particular PSE ? or are they all good
> 
> IMO your opinion is the only one which matters (which kinda makes what im gonna say irrelevant lol), so i suggest getting down to a pro shop and trying out as many bows as possible, then make your decision.


the bow madness that he had listed as one of his choices.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

NMYoungGun said:


> Ok, i am looking for a new bow but the more i shoot my old bow the more i would like to keep it. here is my current setup
> 
> Browning Micro Burner
> 52lbs
> ...


since the bowmadness is one of ur choses i would go with it.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

if the bow madness was in ur price range i would go with a rytera alien x. never shot one, but i have seen and heard nothing but great things about them


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

My friend had an older bow and he upgraded to the Bowmadness XL and he loves. You can't go wrong with the the bowmadness, it's fast, quiet, and vibration free. If you upgrade you will definitely notice the difference and maybe shoot better. When I upgraded form an 07 Bruin to the X-Force my groups got tighter the first day. I shot my Bruin last week and there is a big difference in vibration and handshock between an older bow and a newer one like an X-Force or bowmadness. IMO definitely worth it and you will NOT regret it or miss your old bow.


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

Look for a 2007 Hoyt in the classifieds here. They are going pretty cheap last time I checked and they are good bows.


----------



## HoytBoyJr (Jun 29, 2009)

Get a kobalt!I absolutely love mine.


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

ok so i have narrowed it down to the superhawk or the bow madness. If i got either would i be ok with the 40-50 lbs to hunt deer and elk? does anyone know what lbs either bows are maxed out on 40 -50???


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

NMYoungGun said:


> ok so i have narrowed it down to the superhawk or the bow madness. If i got either would i be ok with the 40-50 lbs to hunt deer and elk? does anyone know what lbs either bows are maxed out on 40 -50???


Hoyts will normally go 2/4lbs above spec-
UltraElite +2lbs
Trykon XL + 4lbs (50-60)
Trykon XL + 3lbs (40-50)
Rintec XL + 4lbs (20-30)
Theyre the ones I can remmember anyway.

Bow Madness IBO Speed: 326-318 
SuperHawk IBO Speed: 306

Bow Madness will probly be better at killing stuff . . .

Shoot both + draw ur conclusion

:darkbeer:


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

If your shooting 52 pounds right now I would go with a 50-60 pound Bowmadness.The Bowmadness should be dead on for poundage.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

They are both pretty good. I think that the Bow Madness is a bit nicer, but that is just my opinion. I would go 50-60 and back it down. That way you can increase if you want in the future.

50 lbs is definitely enough to kill big game.


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

im going to shoot both bows and see which one i like better.i want a really smooth bow


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

NMYoungGun said:


> im going to shoot both bows and see which one i like better.i want a really smooth bow


I can see u walking away with the solocam then


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

So what bow did you get?


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

Ok i have made up my mind and i am workin my butt off to get some cha ching for hoyts new turbo hawk. cant wait just got my first paycheck today. 8 more to go:BangHead:


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

The price for a turbohawk here in MN is $600 +tax. For $625-$650 you can get a used AM in the classifieds.


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

N7709K said:


> The price for a turbohawk here in MN is $600 +tax. For $625-$650 you can get a used AM in the classifieds.



I know but i really want the warranty and I want a apg/blackout bow so I kinda gotta order thru my proshop to get the color/DW/DL i want.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

The apg blackout looks pretty good, that what I have on my AM 35. I would suggest shooting one first, and shooting the superhawk and powerhawk. I really liked the superhawk when I tried it. If you have any questions feel free to PM me.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

NMYoungGun said:


> ok so i have narrowed it down to the superhawk or the bow madness. If i got either would i be ok with the 40-50 lbs to hunt deer and elk? does anyone know what lbs either bows are maxed out on 40 -50???


I wouldn't really hunt elk at only 50 lbs unless you are only making 30 yard shots but if it was only deer there would be no problem shooting them out to 40 yards depending on how fast the bow shoots and how much KE you get out of it. for elk i would say you would need to be pulling about 60# to hunt elk at further distances.


----------

